# Skels Journal



## skel1977 (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought i already started a journal here. Yet I can not find it.  I hope this is not a repost. Glad i saved it on a text doc though 

I figured I should start keeping a journal somewhere to track my progress or non progress. I weighed in at 180 lbs of fat. After losing the weight and hitting 150 I decided to enter the dragon(gym)
I lost my weight through diet and p90x over 4 or 5 months.
Met at 150 currently

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc67/Skel1978/20130612_073133_zps52611245.jpg

First week in the gym. I have no idea what to expect but im excited to get started. Payed for a year of gym membership.
 No idea what my threshold for weight will be so I will be experimenting with weight the first few weeks as well as learning the correct movements. Im sure my weight threshold will be weak compared to most since i have never done it.
Day 1
-------
Back and shoulders
Tuesday june 11th
Early morning, 5am start
No breakfast
White flood(buddy gave me a weeks supply to see if i like it)

Barbell Rows
10-95
12-95
10-95
10-95
10-95

Standing Military Press behind shoulder
12-65
10-65
7-65
7-65

Hammer Grip Pullups

8
5

Dumbell Fly

12-15
12-15
12-15

Need to eat. Ran out of energy halfway through pullups. RAn out of time as well. Had to leave for work
-------------------------------------------


Day 2
Legs
 6/12 Wednesday
Early start again. 5am. Ate oats for breakfast
White flood

Squat
12 95
12 105
12 115
10 120

Leg Extensions
10 40
10 40
10 40
8 50

Leg Press
12 210
12 230

Deadlifts
12 115
10 125
8  125

Ran out of energy again. Need to eat more than just oats. Felt like puking after workout. Again ran out of time, had to leave for work.
Taking day 3(thursday)off so i can hit the gym friday, saturday, and sunday.


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 17, 2013)

Weight 152-155 pounds. Up 2 to 5 pounds.

6/14
Chest/bicep
First week on chest bicep. Will be going light weight to find out my weight thresdhold and adjusting next week



Bench press
10 135
8 125
7 125
5 125

Standing dumbell curls
8 25
9 25
8 25
8 25


Machine Flies
12 90
9 90
10 90
10 90

EZ Bar Curls
6 50
12 40
6 50
15 40


Dips
12 Setting 7
12 Setting 6
12 setting 5
9  Setting 4


Hammer Curls
9 25
6 25
6 25

Machine bench incline

12 90
8 110
7 110
5 120








Weight 152 pounds(up 2lbs)

Saturday 6/15
Legs

Squats

10-115
10-125
10-135
8-145
up 25 pounds from last week



Leg extensions(hammer strength)
10 40
10 50
10 50
8  60
Up 10 pounds from last week




Leg Press

10 230
10 250
10 260
Up 20 pounds and 1 set from last week




Deadlifts(skipped due to no power rack available, will do them on back day)





Leg Curl machine(added this exercise this week)
10 133
8 152
10 152



Sprained wrist or hand doing hammer curls


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 18, 2013)

6/17 Monday

Back/shoulders

Seated Machine rows

12 110
8 130
8 130
8 130


Lat pull down machine

12 150 Wide grip
8  170  Wide grip
10 150 Hammer grip
10 150 Hammer grip

Hammer strength Military press
12 130
8 150
7 150
8 150


Smith Machine Barbell Rows

12 95
11 115
11 115

Deadlift

12 115
10 135
10 135


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wednesday 6/19
Early morning workout 5am
Chest.bicep


Bench Press Smith machine

12 135
8 155
8 155
8 155
6 160


Machine flies

12 90
8 90
8 90


Ez bar standing curls
6 50
5 50



Standing bar curls

12 40
10 50
10 50
12 40


Dips(up from last week)
12 4
12 4
12 4


Hammer curls

11 22.5
9 25
8 22.5




Machine Bench Incline

12 110
9 120
9 120
5 130(up 10lbs from last time)


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 24, 2013)

All in all pretty terrible workout

6/22

Legs

Squat
10 135
8 145
8 145
8 135

Leg Extension machine
12 50
10 60
10 60
8 70(up 10)


Leg press 

10 250
10 260


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 24, 2013)

6/23

Back shoulders

Seated Machine rows

12 110
8 130
8 130
8 130
 Up from 95 to 130


Lat Pull down machine

12 130
12 150
9  170
Up 20 pounds


Hammer strength miltiary press

12 110
10 130
7 140
6 140
10 110


Smith machine barbell row

12 135
12 135
10 145
10 135

Hammer smith row machine

10 140
10 140
8 140


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bench Press smith machine

8 145
8 145
8 155
4 155


Machine flies

7 105
11 90
8 90
12 75



Dips 
12 Unassisted
12 Unassisted
12 Unassisted


Hammer Curls

10 22.5
9  25
9  25


Machine Bench Incline

12 130
12 130
8  140
8  130


Scott curls with straitbar

12 40
12 40
9 50
9 50


Incline Bench smith machine

7 135
6 135
5 135


Cyex Curl machine, scott style

8 4 setting
8 4 setting
8 4 setting


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 27, 2013)

6/26
Legs abs

Squats

12 135
10 145
8 155
8 155
(up 155 from 145)


Leg Extensions

10 60
10 60
6 70
6 60


Leg Press

12 230
10 250
10 250


Leg curl

12 152
12 152
10 152

Crunch Machine

6 50
6 50


Decline situps weighted

12 with 10lb plate
12 with 12.5lb plate
12 with 12.5 plate

Ab dips
12 with 35lb plate
12 with 40lb plate


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

What are you eating champ?


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^^^^ I'm curious just like theCapn' here, are you eating to support growth? Def Nice job skel, for never lifting before your on your way to some nice changes. 30lbs cut before enterig the gym too, well done.


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 28, 2013)

I dont have any meals planned if that is what you are asking although I think i should start doing that. Im stuck around 155 right now.  I cut out all fast foods but still eat some processed foods such as pasta. 

Mainly my meals are 

My main consumption is chicken, ground beef and steak and atleast one protein shake a day. I eat lots of peanut butter.

My PWO meal is usually some type of meat and spicey potoates.  I also eat a bit of turkey in bread a few times a week.

My shake is about 1k calories.  Milk, muscle milk, bananana, handful of oats, scoop of peanut butter, water to make it less thick.

My weekends are my cheat days where i can eat anything i want(no fast food) including pizza


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just had one of my friends reach out to me.  He has been keeping track of my progress and is a certified charles poliquin trainer. He said it looks like im serious so if i want to come by saturday night he will take all my measurements, consult with me, talk about nutrients and we can figure out my daily meal plans. Its kind of unexpected because he is usually kind of a cock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol. A proper nutrition plan will get you on track. It's the most important part.


----------



## skel1977 (Jun 30, 2013)

Professionally measured. 20.4% body fat at 154lbs. 122lbs of lean mass.  According to his chart my calves are my problem area. He said something about hormonal balance. Ill have to ask him to clarify. 

Hit Europa in CT today. Branch Warren competed. Damn hes huge.
Got tons of samples at Europa. Will be trying them out. Picked up a container of Nutriforce PreWod for 20 bucks. Used it this morning Its ok. Got a whole bunch of C4 sample packs. Heard great things about it. Cant wait to try it

Finishing off my tub of muscle milk and then switching to a better protein.


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunday 6/30

Chest and Bicep. Using same weights mostly but slowing down tempo. 1 second up 3 seconds on negative.

Smith Bench

7 155
4 155
7 135

STanding dumbell curls

10 25
8 25
6 22.5



Machine flies

12 90
7 105
10 90


Dips
3 sets of 12 unassisted. Need to add weight next time. These have become to easy 


Smith incline bench

7 135
6 140
7 145
8 135


Scott curls with straight bar

12 40
10 50
10 50
12 40


Standing straightbar reverse curls

10 40
10 30
12 30

Cybex curl machine, scott style

9 setting 4
6 setting 5
8 setting 4

Next week no smith machine except for incline maybe


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 3, 2013)

July 2nd
legs/abs

Realized by watching others that my squat form sucked. I was doing half squats. So i dropped weight so i could do ass to grass

Squat
10 115
10 115
9 115

8 145 smith machine
8 150 smith machine


Leg extensions machine

10 60
10 60
8 70
7 70
Up 10 lbs

Leg press 
12 250
12 270
12 280
Up 20 lbs

Leg curls machine
12 152
12 152
8 167(up)


Calf riase(first time doing these ever)
15 45
15 55
15 65


Decline weighted situps

15 10lbs
15 15llbs
12 17.5lbs
8 25lb plate


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 9, 2013)

7/6
Chest Bicep

Bench Press Smith Machine
10 155
7  160
7  155
7  150
7  145




Machine Flies

12 90
8  105
10 90
10 90



Dips

12 10lb plate First week weighted
10 10lb plate
8 10lb plate


Hammer Curls

12 25  Up 2.5lbs
10 25
8   25
10 20


Scott Curls

10 40lbs ez bar
10 40lbs ez bar
8   45lbs ez bar
8   45lbs ez bar



Incline Bench Smith Machine

7 135
6 140 Up 5lbs
7 145 Up 10lbs
8 135



Cybex scott cable curls

10 4
6  5
Set?


Standing Straightbar reverse curls

10 40
10 40
10 40
10 30


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 9, 2013)

7/8
Legs/abs


Squats free weight

10 135
6   145
4   145
6   135 smith machine


Leg extension machine

12 60
8   70 up 10lbs
8   70
8   70


Leg press

12 250
12 270
12 270 up 10lbs


Leg Curls machine

12 152
12 152
8   167


Calf raise

15 70
16 65
17 65


Decline Situps weighted

20 10lbs
12 25lbs Up from last week
10 25lbs
10 25lbs


Ab dips, both sides

15 45lbs
15 45lbs


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 12, 2013)

Back and shoulders
Wound up doing 6 sets of some exercies. As a result im still sore when normally i would not be.
7/10

Hammer grip pullups, Did these last ran out of steam i guess

8 
6 
4


Overhead press smith

12 115
10 125
3.5 135
9 1 25
10 125
10 115


Lat pull down machine

10 170
8   190
10 170
12 130


Barbell rows smith(reverse grip)

12 135
12 145
8   150(up 5)
8   145
8   135



Hammer smith rows

12 130
11 150(up 10)
10 150
10 130



Dumbell front lat raise

10 17.5
10 20(up 2.5)
10 20
10 20


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright I changed my split this week. On a new program. Had a Charlies poliquin certified trainer, train with me this week. My buddy sean. He helped me on form mostly. Good stuff.

Anyhow my new split is back/bicep, legs/abs, chest/shoulder/tri.KJust makes more sense to me. Hypertrophy routines still but with only 1 minute rest intervals in between sets. This is to help me cut a bit. Im sure my weight on the bar will need to be adjusted because of less rest in between sets. 

Also I may take on a training partner. Knows less than me but I do need a spotter other than mr smith machine

Chest bicep. Was the last day of my old routine. I skipped biceps since i knew id be doing them the following day.  Just did chest and 2 tricep exercises.

Bench Press smith, super slow tempo

10 155
5 175
6 165
7 165
6 155

Dips. Moved from assisted machine to the real dip bar. Much harder because even though i was not using assisted weight i was resting my feet on the assist bar.

7 
10 
10
7


Tricep extensions

10 35
10 30
8  40
8  40

Cable pushdowns

12 7(cable weight setting)
10 8
10 8
10 8
10 9


Cable crossovers
10 4
8   4
8   4


Bench incline smith

4 155
6 135
8 135

Bench dumbell

8 30
8 35
8 35


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lost my log on accident for my new routine

Back and bicep SAturday 7 /13

Off the top of my head



Deadlifts

10 135
10 155
10 155
10 155


Scott curls with straight bar
 4 sets of 40lbs

Hammer grip pullups 3 sets

Lat pulldown cables

Hammer curls 25 pound 4 or 5 sets

Cybex curl machines 3 sets heavy weight around 5 or 6 reps

Hammer strength row machine 4 or 5 sets

Reverse curls 40lbs straight bar 4 sets


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 15, 2013)

^shrugs


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 17, 2013)

7/16

Legs/abs

Squats
Dropped weight off the bar. Legs are in pain

4 135
10 115
9 115
4 115


Leg extensions

12 60
9 70
10 60
8 60


Leg press

10 270
12 270
10 290

Leg curls

None

Calf raise-standing smith machine

115 15
135 15
135 15
135 15

Decline weighted situps

10 25lbs plate
10 25
10 25

Ab dips

15 45
15 40


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 18, 2013)

7/17

Chest/tri/shoulder

Dumbell Bench press
10 40
10 40
10 45
9   45
10 45

Incline Press smith machine

8 145
9 135
8 135
6 135

Flies Machine

10 75
8 90
8 90

Cable crossovers low

10 5
10 5
8   5


Side lat raise

10 20
10 20
9   20



Lying tricep extension

10 30straight bar
10 30sb
10 30sb

Dips

8
10
10


Cable Pushdown

12 8
12 9
10 9


Overhead Press hammer strength

10 90 warmup
10 140
6   140
10 110
7   110


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 22, 2013)

7/19
back/bicep

Deadlift

10 135
10 155
8   165
8   165


Pullups at end of workout

7 5assist
7 5 assist


Lat pulldowns

12 8
8   9
9   9

Rows Hammer strength

12 140
8   160
8   160
10  140

Shrugs on hammer strength squat machine

15 90
15 100
15 100


Hammer curl

11 25
10 25
7 30 (up 5)
7 30
10 20 super slow set


Scott curls straight bar

7 40
7 35
5 35
8 35 standing 


Cable curl(slow tempo)

10 4
10 4
6   5
7   4


Reverse curls

8 40
8 40st
9 50


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 22, 2013)

7/21
Chest shoulder tri

Barbell bench press

10 115
10 135
5   145
8   145 smith
8   135st


Incline Bench bar

6 135
5 135
6 135


Flies machine'

12 90
9 105
10 105


Cable crossover, none


Overhead Press HS

9 140
5  140
9 110
8 110


Side lateral raise

10 20
9 17.5
8 17.5


Ticep extension

10 30
10 40
10 40


Dips

9 
9
8
8



Cable pusshdown and overhead push

10 6
10 5
6   6
10 4


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 24, 2013)

7/22

Light legs day

Leg extension

10 60
10 60
10 60
10 60

Leg press

10 2740
12 270
12 270

Leg curls HS

8 35
8 35
8 35

Standing calf raise smith 

135 15
145 17
155 17


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 25, 2013)

Back bicep

7/24
Working around side injury for the last 5 days

Deadlifts

10 135
10 155
8 165
9 135

Chinups assisted machine at end of workout

6 4
6 4
6 4
10 4
7 4
6 4

Lat pulldown

12 8
10 9
10 9
 8 9


Rows Hammer strength
12 140
10 160(up 20)
8 160
8 160

Shrugs did not complete


Hammer curls

12 25
10 30(up 5)
9 30
9 30
6 35


Scott curls with straight bar

12 40
11 40
10 40
12 40 standing

Cable curl

10 4
5 5
5 5
7 4


Reverse curls did not complete


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 29, 2013)

Legs and no abs, still working through injury

Squats

7 135
5 155
5 155
5 155
5 165

Leg Extension

10 60
11 70
8 80
8 80


Leg press unable to do due to injury

Leg curls
10 35
8 45
8 45
8 45


Calf raise sitting

20 70
20 75
20 75
15 80


Smith machine lunges

10 65
10 90
10 100


Smith calf raises standing

15 135
12 160
12 160


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 30, 2013)

back biceps 7/29

I was injured with a pulled muscle in my back.  Needless to say i worked out through the pain but could not complete everything

Deadlift

10 135
10 135


Chinups
10
10
10


Lat pulldown cable

12 9
9 10
8 10
9 9


Rows hammer strength
10 160
10 160
10 160
set 4?

Shrugs no

Hammer curls

11 30
11 30
11 30
10 30


Scott curls with straight bar

10 50(up from 40)
10 50
9  50


----------



## skel1977 (Jul 30, 2013)

So pulled muscle in my back. On anti inflamatory and muscle relaxers. I guess this is my deload week or two. I needt os tay away from heavy lifting but may do some light cardio since im still eating like a horse


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 5, 2013)

Back in the gym. Almost fully healed.

Done with my 3 day split for a while. Back to strength training.   I am starting the program fresh and dropping weight off the bar so i have room to improve. This will be an A and B workout, monday, wed, friday. 

3x5 strength camp

--Workout A--
Squat
Barbell bench
dumebll bench
Deadlift
Dips

Workout B
Squat
Barbell overhead press
Dumbell overhead press
Row
Chins


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 8, 2013)

8/5

Squat
135x5
135x5
155x5
155x5
155x5


Bench
115x5
115x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

Dumbell bench
45x5
50x5
55x5


Deadlift

135x5
135x5
155x5
155x5

Dips 
5x5
5x5
5x10


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 8, 2013)

8/6

Squat 
135x5
135x5
160x5
160x5
160x5


Overhead press standing

65x5
75x5
95x5
95x5
95x5


Rows, hammer strength

160x5
160x5
160x5
160x5
160x5

Chin ups
5x0
10x0
10x0


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 8, 2013)

8/8

Bench
95x8
145x5
150x5
150x5
150x5

Dumbell bench
50x5
55x6
55x7

Deadlift
135x5
175x5
175x5


Dips
8x0
8x12.5
8x20
5x20


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 12, 2013)

Overhead press hammer strength

140x11
145x9
150x8
150x5

Bench press
155x5
155x5
165x3
170x3


Cable pushdown

9x7
9x7
7x8
11x7


Side lat raise
12x20
9x20
8x17.5

Machine fly

12x105
9x120
7x120

Close grip bench smith

135x8
135x9
145x6

Dumbell bench press

55x7
55x6
50x9


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 12, 2013)

legs abs

Squats

95x10
10x135
5x160
5x155

Leg extension

10x80
5x90
8x90
10x80



Leg curls

9x45
8x45
8x45


Calf raise sit

15x90
15x90
15x90

Decline situps

12x25
11x25
10x25

Smith lunge
10x95


Standing calf raise machine

15x80
14x100


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 12, 2013)

Back biceps
8/11

Deadlift
135x5
175x5
190x5
205x5

pullups weighted

15x4
15x4x15
6x4x15


Lat pulldown

8x10
8x9
5x10

Rows

10x140
10x140

Hammer curl

12x25
11x25
8x30


Cable curl

8x4
6x6
8x4


Overhead press
85x8
100x5
100x5


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 19, 2013)

8/16 Firday workout. Strength training Workout B


Squat
135x5
165x5
155x5
155x5

Overhead standing press

85x5
95x5
100x5
95x5


Overhead Press Hammer strength

140x5
150x5
160x5

Rows hammer strength
165x5
175x5
180x5

Neutral grip pull ups

10x20lbs
10x20lbs
8x20lbs

Cable curls
7x4
7x4
6x4


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 19, 2013)

Saturday upper body 

Bench Press Bar

8x135
5x155
5x160
5x160
5x155


Machine flies

8x120
10x105
8x105

Side lat raise
12x17.5
10x17.5
10x17.5

Dips weighted

8x25
8x25
8x25

Cable pushdowns

12x6
12x7
12x7
6x8

Close grip bench press smith

12x115
12x125
12x135
8x145


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 20, 2013)

Strength training workout A 
Monday 8/19

Squat

135x5
155x5
170x5
170x5
170x5
135x5

Bench Press

135x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5

Dumbell press
55x10
55x9
55x8

Deadlift
135x5
205x5
205x5

Dips weighted

8x25
8x25
8x25


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wednesday Strength training B

Terrible workout. Almost quit halfway through.  Stuck with it but damn i felt weak and groggy and just not into it


Squats 
Skipped

Overhead press standing barbell

85x5
95x5
95x5
95x4
85x5

Overhead press hammer strength
140x8
140x8
140x8


Rows hammer strength

180x5
180x5
180x5

Neutral grip chin ups weighted

10x20
8x20


Cable curls, preacher

9x4
7x4
6x5


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 23, 2013)

Light hypertrophy legs day 8/22



Leg press
12x290
10x315
10x315
10x315

Leg curls hammer strength
10x45
8x45
8x45

Calf raise seated

15x90
15x90
15x90

Decline situps weighted

12x25
12x25
12x25


Crunch machine hammer strength
10x50
10x50
8x60

Oblique dips
15x45

Smith calf raise

15x165
15x165


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 27, 2013)

So close to hitting 160lbs.  Im 159.4 right now. I guess i know what the term hard gainer is now.

Aug 25 back/bi

Deadlift

135x7
185x8
185x8
185x8

Lat Pulldown
10x10
10x10
8x10

Rows HS
10x160
10x160
10x160

Hammer curl
12x25
10x25
10x25

Cable Curl

10x4
6x4
?


Standing overhead press
85x8
100x5
100x5


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 27, 2013)

Chest shoulder tri
8/26

Bench press
135x5
155x8
155x8
155x7
155x6

Dumbell press
55x12
55x10
55x10


Flies machine
8x120
10x105
10x105

Dips
8x25
8x20
8x20


Cable pushdown v attachment
15x8
12x9
10x8
10x8

Close grip press smith
10x145
8x145
8x135

Farmers walk
30x1


----------



## skel1977 (Aug 30, 2013)

Legs 
lost my log, terrible workout I think due to the fact that my breakfast was cereal and my lunch was cereal


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 3, 2013)

Back bicep

8/31

Deadlift
135x8
185x10
185x9
205x5

Lat PUlldown 

10x10
10x10
8x10


Rows HS

170x10
170x8
170x8

Shrug HS
15x110
15x110

Hammer curl

8x30
6x30
9x25

Cable curl
10x4
8x4
11x4

OHP standing
85x8
85x8
85x8

Standing bar curl, superset with forearm curl

12x40
8x50
9x50

Forearm

8x20
6x30
8x30

Walks 35lbs plate


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 3, 2013)

Chest shoulder tricep
9/1

Bench press bar

135x8
155x8
155x6
155x5
145x6

Machine flies

12x105
11x105
10x105

OHP

75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8


Side lat raise
12x17.5x
8x20
10x17.5

Dips weighted

8x25
10x25
8x25

Cable pushdown v attachment

9x9
12x9
10x9
10x9

Close grip smith bench

155x8
155x8
155x8

Incline press

140x10
140x8
140x8


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 5, 2013)

light Legs workout 9/3

Squats 
155x8
155x7
155x7

Leg press
10x270
10x305
10x305

Seated calf raise
15x100
15x100
15x100

Decline situps
20x0
12x25
12x25

Crunch 
10x60
8x60


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 9, 2013)

Spet 6
back biceps

Deadlift 
135x5
185x8
185x8


Lat pulldowns

10x10
10x10
8x10

Rows
160x10
160x10
160x9

Shrug
15x110
15x110

Hammer curl
12x25
10x25
8x25

Cable curl
8x5
7x5
6x5

OHP
85x8
100x5
100x5

STanding bar curl
12x40
9x50
9x50


Walks
35lb

Fore arm curl
8x20
6x30
8x30

-------------------------
Chest shoulder tricep 9/7

Bench press
135x5
160x8
160x7
155x6
155x5
135x6

DB Bench

55x11
55x9
55x8

Cable crossovers
12x4
9x5
8x5
10x4

Overhead press
85x6
75x7
70x6
65x6

Side lateral raise
10x17.5
9x17.5
8x17.5

Dips weighted
7x25
7x20
6x20
8x0

Cable pushdown v attachment
12x9
10x10
10x9
8x9

Walks
35x75s
35x65s

Incline bench
95x10
105x8
105x8
--------------
Legs abs
9/8

Squat
135x4
160x8
160x9
165x6
155x8
135x8

Decline situps
20x0
10x25
10x25
15x0

Hanging knee riase
10
10

Smith calf
155x15
170x15
180x15

12:25 1 mile cardio treadmill


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 11, 2013)

Light back/bicep day.  
Surpsingly my deadlift went up. Unexpected surprise

Deadlift
135x10
185x10
205x8
215x5

Neutral grip chins
10x20
10x20
8x20

Hammer and regular curls, alternating 
10x30
7x30
9x25
7x25

Standing ez bar curl
8x50
10x40
12x30

One set cable curl and done


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 13, 2013)

chest shoulder triceps, light 9/12

Bench press
135x5
160x8
160x6
155x6
155x6
135x6

Cable crossover'
12x5
9x5
10x4


Overhead press
70x10
70x10
70x8
70x8

Side lat raise
10x17.5
10x17.5
8x17.5

Dips 0x12

Cable pushdown
12x9
10x10
12x9
10x10


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 24, 2013)

Havent updated in a bit.  
Im back to bulking. Starting weight 158. Goal 165. A
lso completed 2 months hypertrophy routine and now its back to strength routine for a month or two with a day in between for arms.  My legs have grown but my arms have not grown so im trying to catch them up.

Sept 19th
Workout A

Squat
135x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
155x5

Bench press
135x5
170x5
170x5
170x5
170x5
155x5

Deadlift
135x5
205x5
205x5
215x5

Dips weighted
7x30
8x30
8x30

------------
Sept 21st
Arms

Preacher curls ez bar
40x12
40x10
40x10

Forearm curls
15x30
10x30
12x30

Reverse curls
12x40
10x40

Cable curl 
12x4
6x5

Farmers walks
40x65s
40x55s
40x33s

Hammer curls
30x8
30x9
30x9

Cable pushdowns
12x9
12x10
10x10
10x10
-----------------
September 23rd
Workout B

Squat
135x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
178x5

Overhead press
95x5
100x5
100x5
100x5
95x5

Rows hammer strength
180x5
180x5
180x5
180x5
180x5

Neutral grip pullups

12
9
8
6

Cable curls
5x6
5x5


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quick update from where i was 

Starting stats
Squat 155x5    Now 185x5
Bench 135x5    Now 170x5
Deadlift 155x5  Now 215x5
Dips 5 x12.5lbs Now 5x30lbs


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 26, 2013)

Workout A 9/25

Squat
135x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
155x5

Bench press-Stalled on this tonight. Had to deload back to 165. Sucks
135x5
175x3
165x5
165x5
165x5
155x5


Deadlift
135x5
185x5
205x5
225x5
205x5

Dips

10x30lbs
10x30lbs
12x30lbs


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 30, 2013)

Arms 9/26

Preachr ez bar

40x12
40x10
40x10

Forearm curls superset with preacher
10x40
10x40
10x40

Reverse curl
9x40
9x40
9x40

Cable preacher
8x5
8x5

Hammer curl
12x25
12x25
8x25
9x25

Pushdowns

10x10
10x11
10x11
8x10

------------------------------------------------

Strength 
Workout A
9/29

Squat skipped

Bench press
135x5
170x5
170x5
170x5
170x5
155x5

Deadlift
135x5
185x5
205x5
235x5
185x5


Dips
10x35
10x35
10x35

Close grip bench smith machine

165x8
175x7
185x5


----------



## skel1977 (Sep 30, 2013)

Skipped one

9/25
STrength workout B

Squat
135x5
185x5
190x5
190x5
200x5

Overhead press standing barbell
100x5
105x5
105x5
105x5
100x5

Hammer strength press
150x10
155x5
155x5

Hammer strength rows
190x5
190x5
190x5
190x5
190x5

Neutral grip chins

12
10
8
7


----------



## skel1977 (Oct 2, 2013)

10/1/13
Workout B

Squat
135x5
175x5
195x5
200x5
200x5

Overhead Press standing
95x5
110x5
110x5
105x5
105x5

Hammer strength press
5x160
5x170
5x170

Rows hammer strength

200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5

Neutral grip chins weighted
10x25lbs
7x35
6x35
6x35


----------



## skel1977 (Oct 7, 2013)

Took too much caffeine 420mg, thought i was going to pass out. Didnt finish workout

Squat no

Overhead press
95x5
110x5
110x5
105x5
105x5

Rows HS
210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5
210x5


Chins neutral grip

5x40lbs
6x35
5x35
5x35
7x25

------------
10/6
Worked with a buddy who is a trainer. Did not record rep ranges or weights. Showed me some new exercises and their equipment at their studio is amazing.

Split squats
Step ups
Romanian deads
Some type of squat machine
leg curls


----------



## skel1977 (Oct 9, 2013)

Light day
10/8

Squat No

Bench
135x5
155x8
155x6
155x7
155x5

Deadlift
135x8
185x8
185x8

Dips 
12
12
12


----------



## skel1977 (Oct 10, 2013)

CUTTING starting weight 160. Actually started cutting 4 days ago
Can alreayd feel my strength dropping. Going to stick to my strength routine and try to just maintain strength

10/9

Workout B
Squat
135x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
155x5

Overhead bar press
95x5
105x5
100x5
100x5
95x5

Rows HS
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5
200x5


Chins neutral grip weighted
7x35lbs
7x35lbs
6x35lbs


----------



## skel1977 (Oct 15, 2013)

Last entry into this log. Moving it to spreadsheet. Unfortunately my job will probably wind up blocking this soon.  Peace out


----------

